# NCEES Civil Exam Registration?



## giddy (Jul 7, 2010)

I noticed on the NCEES registration that for the Civil Exam I have to register for what afternoon module I want to take. Does anyone know if I am stuck to taking that module on the day of the exam or could I switch? I can't seem to decide whether I want to take Construction or Transportation.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 7, 2010)

giddy said:


> I noticed on the NCEES registration that for the Civil Exam I have to register for what afternoon module I want to take. Does anyone know if I am stuck to taking that module on the day of the exam or could I switch? I can't seem to decide whether I want to take Construction or Transportation.


Here's what it says on the ncees website:



> Civil
> The PM exam book for the PE Civil exam will be split into five individual books. Examinees taking this exam will have to choose their PM module when registering with NCEES. On exam day, PE Civil examinees will receive only the PM module they selected when registering.


Based on that, I would have expected them to reiterate that you wouldn't be able to switch on exam day when you registered. Did they?


----------



## rcmcdougall (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you are stuck with that.


----------



## chaocl (Jul 7, 2010)

In CA board that they said you still have the chance to change your afternoon depth in the NCEES until the staet board approve your application. I am not sure about other state boards....better to ask before you study the correct or wrong afternoon depths.


----------



## giddy (Jul 7, 2010)

chaocl said:


> In CA board that they said you still have the chance to change your afternoon depth in the NCEES until the staet board approve your application. I am not sure about other state boards....better to ask before you study the correct or wrong afternoon depths.



The problem with CA is we have to submit our application by the 19th of this month so I don't have much time to decide, even though NCEES gives you until September.


----------



## chaocl (Jul 7, 2010)

giddy said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > In CA board that they said you still have the chance to change your afternoon depth in the NCEES until the staet board approve your application. I am not sure about other state boards....better to ask before you study the correct or wrong afternoon depths.
> ...


If you send your application out and final post mark by 7/19/2010. You will also send the application with 2 post cards with the postage. The first post card will send to you around the end of Aug or Beginning of Sep. (depend on when do you mail your application out). The forst post card is that they received your application and they will review it. The second post card send out sometimes in mid sep. in my case. Between now to mid Aug that I think you still have the time to change your mind!

*[SIZE=12pt]13. Can I change my exam location or exam sub-discipline?[/SIZE]
*

You may login and change your examination site and sub-discipline after completing


the NCEES registration process. *HOWEVER*, once the California Board has
approved your application, no site or sub-discipline changes are allowed. The
California Board will be approving applications on a flow basis. If you have included
two postcards with your application, one will be sent to you when your application
has been approved. If you login to the NCEES website and are unable to change
your site or exam, then most likely the California Board has approved your
application.


----------



## giddy (Jul 7, 2010)

chaocl said:


> giddy said:
> 
> 
> > chaocl said:
> ...


Thanks, unfortunately for me it isn't my fist time taking it, so no post cards for me, and they will probably just approve it when they get my money.


----------



## chaocl (Jul 7, 2010)

Then it is better to wait your exam result around mid July before you register on the NCEES. Good luck on your exam!


----------



## rcmcdougall (Jul 7, 2010)

For California, which exam type do you choose for the Civil PE, the Principles and Practice of Engineering or the State Specific since we have to take the Seismic and Surveying in California.


----------



## rcmcdougall (Jul 15, 2010)

rcmcdougall said:


> For California, which exam type do you choose for the Civil PE, the Principles and Practice of Engineering or the State Specific since we have to take the Seismic and Surveying in California.


Does anyone have an answer for my question?


----------



## CAPELS (Jul 16, 2010)

rcmcdougall said:


> rcmcdougall said:
> 
> 
> > For California, which exam type do you choose for the Civil PE, the Principles and Practice of Engineering or the State Specific since we have to take the Seismic and Surveying in California.
> ...


Both.


----------



## CAPELS (Jul 16, 2010)

giddy said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > giddy said:
> ...


The final filing date for first time candidates is July 19, so the quicker a person can select the exam/location, the best chance that a seat is available at that location.

Second+ time candidates the filing deadline is August 23. Your application will be approved quicker than first time applicants as you are in our database and references have already been verified and transcripts validated. So you basically have a month to pick which exam/location works best for you.

The transition to NCEES ID also means that individual books are produced and assigned by candidate to the location specified by you. So a specific number of exams are ordered per location, without excess overage. Candidates will no longer be able to shop locations on the day of the test, since a test will not be available.


----------



## rcmcdougall (Jul 16, 2010)

CAPELS said:


> rcmcdougall said:
> 
> 
> > rcmcdougall said:
> ...



That's what I thought. Thank you for the reply.


----------

